# Smartphone app to help with that popular new years resolutions!



## bennyg70 (Jan 7, 2013)

Has anyone seen the "Zombies ! Run!" app?

Lets face it , I cant run to save my life, but id love to be able to, and this year Im going to aim to get into a bit of light running.

I spotted this app on android for your smartphones. Its basically a training program to get you up to a 5K run. Starting with the walk run walk etc.

With a slight twist..

You plug in a pair of headphones and the audio simulates you being in a zombie run terrain, telling you when you need to run and when to walk , also giving you different tasks as you tackle / escape the zombies. Its on for about 65p at the moment. I havnt used it yet, but hopefully will tongiht, It sounds like fun !

If youve had a go, was it any good?


----------

